# Glow in the dark line?



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Does anyone sell or even make it? I use the fluorescent yellow but was just wandering 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

Not that I have seen. Not sure if it is even possible. I have used a sharpie to color the last 10ft of the line black but it wears off pretty quick and the fish dont care what color the line is. They are too busy trying to get away from the arrow.

There are several companies that sell glow in the dark arrows. Hold them in front of a bright light a few seconds and they work real well.


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Cool I was just wandering. 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


----------

